# Yard Pics



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Had a photographer come take some pics of my yard for a photo contest. I kind of like the way they turned out. My lighting shows up really well in them








What do you guys think?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Bravo Slimy Bravo!!!! - looks great. Really good detail in your props and in the lighting.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Slimy - it looks great! And I agree, your lighting is shown off really well in these........


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, awesome pictures!!! The coffin one is fantastic. Looking good!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow is right! Nice pics Slimy! Is that a "Spazm" in a cage? It's nicely lit. Your coffin looks terrific too.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

fantabulous!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow .

I really like the winged Demon guy.

Any how-tos?


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Great stuff, Slimy! I really like the winged demon thing.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, guys. 

Yes,Scarefx, that is 'Spazm'. I bought him at FULL PRICE 'cause wifey wanted him. ( How could I say no?) I hope you recognized your coffin as well. I built three of them. I highly recommend the Scarefx coffin to any of you, by the way. Easy to build and they look incredible. 

I don't have a website, so no how- to's. I didn't really know how the demon guy was going to turn out. I didn't use a plan. I didn't even think he was going to be a demon, but that is how he turned out. Mainly he's just PVC and material I got in the bargain bin at Walmart. I spray paint everything, and don't worry about being neat. 

Thank you again for all the kind words. It means a lot coming from people like you.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow great lighting! Do you have a trail or is it a yard haunt?


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

omg iam beside my self great job!!! where did you find that unusual blue spotlight?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're yard looks great Slimy! I noticed in the first picture Amy got her Spazm. You said she would. I like how you put it in a cage. I've got my voice back but am still sick. Missed work today and probably will tomorrow. I'd better be healthy by Tues. Anyway your place looks great, wish we could have seen it in person.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

That is a really great display.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Those look great. How much were they? it would be worth it to capture those memories.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Nice Slimy!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the lighting slimy! The pictures really do it justice.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

slimy said:


> ...Yes,Scarefx, that is 'Spazm'. I bought him at FULL PRICE 'cause wifey wanted him. ( How could I say no?) I hope you recognized your coffin as well. ...


Sometimes full price is GREAT deal...especially when the spouse likes something. I think Spazm is a creepy little dude and I've always liked him. And I did recognize the coffin design.  Yours looks great. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

darryl said:


> Those look great. How much were they? it would be worth it to capture those memories.


How much were what? The pics? Those were free. A photographer saw the yard and asked if she could take some pics for a contest. I told her she could if I got a copy of the pics.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great pics Slimy
nice work on everything


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics slimy i like the wedding scene and your graveyard looks awesome!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice pics Slimy!! 

Excellent lighting too.... not to mention the props themselves! 

Awesome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

As they say around Salem. Wicked awesome!


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Slimy, Great job, you have a fabulous yard. I love the lighting. Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------

